# aus Freehand exportieren für Druck



## katha1001 (5. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte eine Grafik aus Freehand für den Druck exportieren. Es soll eine Auflösung von 300 dpi haben. Welches Format lege ich am besten an (tif, png, eps) und welche Einstellungen muss ich machen.? Beim Tiff bzw png habe ich 300 dpi und antialiasing 2 eingestellt. Beim eps sehen die Farben aber irgendwie blass aus. Ich möchte die Grafik aber trotzdem gerne einmal auf transparentem Hintergrund mitschicken. Wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (5. Januar 2006)

Ich würde dir empfehlen:

1.) PDF-X3: Ein nach ISO-Norm genormtes PDF-Format. habe damit beste Druckergebnisse erzielt!

2.) Daten offen schicken: Dann aber Schriften in Pfade konvertieren! Sprich mit deinem Dienstleister welche FH-Version er annimmt.

Vom TIFF würde ich komplett abraten, da der Export nicht 100%ig sauber ist!

In diesem Sinne,
viel Erfolg!

Night Vision Worker
Digitale Druckvorlagenaufbereitung


----------

